# Jasper in July - Prior reservations required?



## Betty (Jan 13, 2007)

We have a reservation for a one-week stay at a timeshare in Canmore for our first-ever trip to the Canadian Rockies in early July.  Besides seeing the Banff area and Lake Louise, we want to drive to Jasper and stay there for one night.  However, we've checked with Lake Patricia Bungalows and Becker's Chalets and both require minimum night stays...3 and 2 nights respectively.  

Questions:

1) Should we take our chances and go to Jasper with no reservation and hope to find a nice bed and breakfast, or one of the above resorts with a possible one night accommodation available when we arrive at their doorstep?

2) How would we find out what b & b or similar properties might be available?  Is there a central reservation system to help people locate accommodations?

3) Lastly, would it be best to make a reservation for two nights before we leave home, because there is so much to see and do in Jasper, thereby shortening our time to visit further south in the Banff area?

We realize we can't possibly see it all in one week, so any and all suggestions to help us plan our short visit would be most appreciated.  If this helps...we are two middle-age adults traveling alone who enjoy sightseeing and easy hiking as well as eating out.

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 14, 2007)

Here's a Jasper home accommodation website.  http://www.stayinjasper.com/listings.html It's got lots of places to stay.  Home accomodation is different than a B&B only in that no breakfast is served but you typically have a kitchen.

If you are going in July, I'd suggest making a reservation if you plan to be there on the weekend.  You can probably find a place to stay but the better places may be booked up.


----------



## Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

*Anyone visited Jasper who can offer a recommendation?*

Thanks djyamyam.  I looked at the site a while ago when you mentioned it in another thread.  I was hoping to hear from someone who has actually stayed at a B&B or private home in Jasper and could offer first-hand experience with the accommodations.  It is so difficult to pick a place to stay from a list, especially when some have no pictures or a website and one is unfamiliar with the area.  I've tried looking for reviews on www.tripadvisor.com, but I found very limited listings for the places mentioned on the list.

I'd love to hear from someone who has had a personal experience with a stay in the Jasper area, particularly at a B&B or private home?

Thanks,
Betty


----------



## vanclan (Jan 16, 2007)

*More Info*

I'm glad you have checked the Tripadvisor site, as it has great information.  However, very recently a new Inside page has been set up dealing particularly with Jasper accomodations  You can find it at http://www.tripadvisor.com/Travel-g...i465-Jasper_Jasper_National_Park_Alberta.html
I'm sure you will find a wealth of info and helpful folks over there.  

What timeshare are you planning to use in Canmore?  I'd be really interested to hear all your experiences when you return as we are also planning a trip to Alberta.


----------



## vanclan (Jan 16, 2007)

You might also want to post your question over on the Jasper forum at tripadvisor.  The folks over on that forum will have more experience with accomodations other than just timeshares.  The URL is 
http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowForum-g154918-i465-Jasper_Jasper_National_Park_Alberta.html


----------



## eal (Jan 16, 2007)

You might also want to PM tug member "shaggy" who stayed at a B&B in Jasper a couple of years ago and can tell you how she found it, how much it cost, etc.

You can find her via Advanced Search


----------



## Dave M (Jan 16, 2007)

eal said:


> You might also want to PM tug member "shaggy"....


I think you mean "Shagnut".


----------



## Betty (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks for the info*

Thanks everyone.  I'm going to follow your suggestions.  I knew I could count of my fellow Tuggers to point me in the right direction.

Betty


----------



## shagnut (Jan 16, 2007)

Yo!! , here I am to help you out. I stayed in a place called Kelly's accomadations in Jasper (guess why I chose that) It basically is a house where she has a couple of br's for rent with a shared bath. It was really basic, but it served the purpose and was only $60. I actually have pics on my album on Snapfish if you want to see them send me your email and I'll get you a link. I have a trip log on my forum over yonder. Go to www.ts4ms.com and go to travel tales. You can find my journal there.  

I had the best trip I've ever had. The day to Jasper was one of my favs. I stopped at every overlook and did Sunwapta and Athabasca Falls and also stopped at the glacier and did the snow cat. I have 8 albums on snapfish .

When you read my journal you will see what all I did. I never rested, after all that's what you do after you get home!! It was an unforgetable trip and  I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Plus , the people you meet are so nice, esp the tuggers!!  

shaggy


----------



## eal (Jan 17, 2007)

oops!
shagnut here, shaggy over yonder...


----------



## shagnut (Jan 18, 2007)

Anne, Kelli & I think of you and Wayne often. It was a trip of a life time and you  and Lynn had a lot to do with that!! Hugs, Shaggy


----------



## Betty (Jan 19, 2007)

*Great Info - Can wait to go!*

Hi Shaggy,

I just finished reading your journal entries from your trip to the Canadian Rockies, and we plan to follow many of your recommendations when we are there in July.

We are still looking for a place to stay in Jasper.  It appears that we may have to book two nights, since many of the places I've checked out require at least a two-night minimum stay.  We are leaning toward a B&B in the center of Jasper, although we will have a car and could stay anywhere in the vicinity.

We like nature and would enjoy staying in the wonderful countryside, but we also like being able to walk to restaurants and shopping, and the City of Jasper sounds like a charming place.  Which would you choose first now that you've been there?

You've made this trip sound so enjoyable, and we can't wait to go.  We'd love to hear what your absolute top three or four "must see and do" places and things were in both Banff and Jasper, if you care to share further.  It sounds like you made some great TUG friends while you were there, too.  Memories like that always makes a vacation extra special.

Betty


----------



## shagnut (Jan 19, 2007)

Betty, have you had a chance to view my pics? They are on Snapfish. If you want to see them I'll have snapfish send you the albums.

Choosing 3 or 4 things I liked the best is tough.  The road to Jasper on the Glacier Hwy was awesome. I think I did every pull off and overlook there was. Kelli enjoyed climbing the waterfalls. I also enjoyed the Sno Coach at the glacier. Be sure you stop at Athabasca Falls & Sunwamta falls. In Jasper I enjoyed the gorge. One of my fav days was the last one and I almost missed it was the day trip to Tackawcaw (sp) falls and on up to Emeral lake. 

I hope you took notes on the restaurants I ate at. A word of warning. There is nowhere to eat on the way to Jasper except one place just before Peyto Lake and right after the sno coach. Go around back to the Pub, don't eat at the cafeteria. Yuk!! 

I only needed a place to lay my head but I would have stayed at Becker Cabins if I could(require 2 days) I like being in nature more than in town.  Jasper itself is a quaint little town to walk around in. I liked Jasper more than Banff, but they are both great.  Don't forget to check out the Fairmont Hotels. Bow Falls is near that hotel in Banff.  

I am glad you enjoyed my travel tales. Hope you have as wonderful a trip as I did.  Shaggy


----------



## John Cummings (Jan 21, 2007)

We stayed at the Park Place Inn in Jasper in August 2005. It is very nice and located right on the main street of Jasper so you can walk to restaurants etc. We spent 2 weeks in Calgary, Canmore, Banff, Jasper, etc. None of it was timeshare. I did a lot of research, asked a lot of questions and literally spent weeks on searching for suitable accommodations. I would strongly recommend that you make your reservations early as the good places go very quickly. I definitely would NOT travel without having my accommodations booked. The parks get very crowded in the summer.

Below is a link to the Park Place Inn's web site.

http://www.parkplaceinn.com/rooms.html


----------



## Betty (Jan 27, 2007)

*Booked a Reservation in Jasper*

Following John's advice, we decided we needed to make a reservation now for next July in Jasper...and we're staying two nights rather than one, since so many places required a minimum two-night stay.  I had checked out the Park Place Inn prior to John's suggestion, and decided it was a little more than we wanted to spend, although it does look like a lovely place to stay.  We now have a reservation at The Glass House, a B&B that offers a continental breakfast.  We chose that one based on the good reviews it's gotten on tripadvisor.com.

Many thanks to John, shaggy and everyone else who was kind enough to offer their suggestions.  You've all been very helpful.  Summer can't come soon enough, especially since we barely got above 10 degrees today with a wind chill below zero.  Thankfully, we're headed to Weston, Fl, shortly, so we will have a bit of a reprieve, although I shouldn't complain.  We've had an unusually mild winter with very little snow so far.  Hopefully, we won't have a blizzard the day we leave for FL.

Thanks again everyone.  I know I can always count on getting good advice here at TUG.  

Betty


----------



## sierrasue50 (Jan 27, 2007)

*Shhhhhhh..Must Do - Horseshoe Lake*

Here's a local secret.  
There is a lake right by Sunwapta Falls, on the other side of the highway.  It is called *Horseshoe Lake*. You won't find it on any maps of things to see and do._  I think they want to keep it to themselves_.  There is just a tiny green highway sign, saying Horseshoe Lake, and a very small parking lot.  It is actually just off the side of the highway - no walk into it at all.  

This is where the locals come to go swimming and cliff diving.  The lake is cold but you can walk right out into the middle of the "horseshoe", and walk over to both sides to watch the kids diving in.  It's amazing.  It's free.  And on a hot day - you just won't want to leave.  

Don't tell the locals I told you about it.


----------



## Betty (Jan 27, 2007)

*Shhhhhhhh...we won't say a word!*

Thanks sierrasue50.  We love exploring new and hidden places that only the locals know about.  We won't breathe a word.  Your secret is safe with us.


----------



## shagnut (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh shucks,  you mean I missed something? Guess I'll just have to go back!!
shaggy


----------



## Lester (Feb 18, 2007)

*Suggestions for you*

My daughter used to live in Jasper.  We love it there!  

Must sees:  Maligne Canyon, Jasper Tramway, White water rafting (for all levels), Edith Cavell Lake

Restaurants:  you must go to the Bears Paw Bakery (but get there early) and try their white chocolate/raspberry scones

Take time just to walk around, tour Jasper Park Lodge and their trails


----------

